# ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!



## Uncle Bob (Dec 15, 2009)

Our old posts on the ICC Bulletin Board have been put back;

"Now Online: ICC Bulletin Board Archives

Since we launched our new website, we’ve been working on archiving our previous bulletin board. Our goal was to provide you with access to the wealth of valuable information and opinions that accumulated over the years of its existence. *We’ve received an overwhelming amount of requests for these archives and we’re happy to announce they are now ready. View the Bulletin Board archives now! *And don’t forget to check out Communities of Interest, the next generation of the bulletin board."

http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi

Remember when we first heard about losing the old BB?

http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimat ... 6;t=000934

All of our old posts are now on the ICC website,

Uncle Bob


----------



## pwood (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

ub,

  de javue all over again :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: Guess they got the message! We have over 5000 posts and this BB rocks!

Signed:

Your Management! :lol:

UB: I thought you weren't allowed in?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

RJJ,

I'm not allowed on the "Communities Crap"; but, everyone can access the old BB Archives.

I have a new laptop that I'm not using and am considering downloading the entire old board on it.   :mrgreen:

I have an idea that we need to consider.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!Uncle Bob, You scared me at first! The icc (international cash cow) dose not give a tinkers d*** about the Archives!  Would you buy a used car from.........







/monthly_2010_05/Dominic_Sims.jpg.bb1c3dbb583531bc244cba17ebb45430.jpg


----------



## mueller (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

What are you guys talking about?

I posted this on OCT. 30 th when they did it.

They just moved the link so it's more noticeable now.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Mueller,

I am so sorry.  I didn't see your post; or if I did I didn't fully understand it.

I'm a speed reader; and a slow thinker.

Uncle Bob


----------



## mueller (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

UB

No need to be sorry.

I'm often slow on the the thinking and i'm sure no speed reader.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Y'all make me  :lol:  :lol:

I wonder how many tuned into the webbeaner that ICC had? I hope it was more then the fire side chat! Only 4 of us present that weren't paid and 2 calls! Wasn't much to chat about! :lol:


----------



## jar546 (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!



			
				mueller said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about?I posted this on OCT. 30 th when they did it.
> 
> They just moved the link so it's more noticeable now.


Yeah, this is old news.

Why advertise for them


----------



## jim baird (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

I went there yesterday, had trouble logging in, but ran a search anyway on the archives and got a number of "hits", but none of the hits was even remotely related to my search.

Seems like it used to work for me, but I did not have time to mess with it any more and went on my way.

Anyone here try searching that archive lately?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Yes I searched it yesterday. I had trouble finding a topic I started back in Sept. Then I noticed it was asking me to log on so I used my old log in name and no problem after that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

To conduct a "specific subject" SEARCH; you do need to be a member and log in.

However, to browse the topics; you do not have to be a member.

For example there are 226 pages on the Residential Non-Structural threads, going back to the year 2000.  A non-member can look up and read any and all of the posts.

From page 226;

http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimat ... 4;t=000003

Kool,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Someone has a holiday wish for all of us  

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/2009Holiday.html


----------



## fatboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

I thought that the greeting gave me a warm and fuzzy feeling.......but nope, it was gas.............. :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Just lifted the right cheek also :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Dang! I paid my dues! I must be on the you know what list. I didn't even get an ecard! :roll:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Just got my ecard. It was in the junk mail. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!Did anybody bother to look on the back side of their ecard? I did! There is a picture of their new "green" head quarters!

View attachment ohpcfish.jpg


View attachment ohpcfish.jpg


/monthly_2010_05/ohpcfish.jpg.8cd19add1c3dde31f6d2542b646e1828.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Hey I am signed up for all email junk and didn't get an e card! Now I know I am on the dung list! :lol:


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Wish I'd have checked here before posting my new topic 'Ahhhh... the benefits of membership'...


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Received this through our local chapter secretary. Apparently Mr. Weiland is a busy boy today...

Dear Friends:

Starting in January, I will be sending out a CEO Quarterly Report to keep you updated on the activities and financial health of the International Code Council.  It is my hope that more frequent communication between the Code Council and its members will help to better promote our mission of a safer and more sustainable built environment.

As I travel to our chapter meetings, I am frequently reminded that our members would like to hear more directly from the CEO.  Because we are now a national organization with over 300 chapters, getting to every chapter meeting in person isn’t possible – but I am hopeful that you will find this new Quarterly Report a useful vehicle for more direct communication with you.  While I plan to continue to attend as many chapter meetings as I can, it is my hope that this communication will, on a regular basis, add meaningful information about what is going on with the ICC.

As a long-standing member of the ICC, you have been active and engaged in the various activities of membership.  From volunteering to work on various committees and councils, to participating in the code development hearings, and accessing our training and certification programs – you have been a critical component of the Code Council’s continued success.  Because of your leadership within our industry and the passion you share in the mission of the Code Council, hearing first hand about the challenges and opportunities that lie ahead and keeping you updated on the many changes occurring in our industry can only strengthen our resolve.

We have an exciting year ahead of us with many activities, as we establish new Chapter benefits, head into public versions of our International Green Construction Code, push federal funding for local code enforcement, and participate in the national effort to conserve energy, just to name a few.  At the same time we will transition into shorter code hearing sessions and work with you to keep you involved through the ups and downs of our economy.

Enjoy the holidays, and I’ll be in touch with you early next year.

Best wishes –

Rick Weiland

I, for one, can hardly wait!  :roll: Sounds exciting (NOT)!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

JD.......so that's what that email said......I deleted it as junk as soon as I saw who it was from (maybe not such a nice feature of Outlook's preview window) :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Ladies & Gents, The old BB is gone. RIP.       So lets all cut it loose. What I see here is better. jp


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: ATTENTION; THE OLD BB ARCHIVES ARE BACK!!!

Ditto! Let go, and were walking, and were walking...... :arrow:  :lol:


----------

